# Enduroaufbau für zierliche Mädels



## Jierdan (9. März 2015)

Hui, heute war der Paketmann da, und er musste mehrfach laufen. 






Der Grund der Massenlieferung? Ein Aufbau für meine @Rennbrummsel steht an. Das hat mehrere Gründe. Das bisher gefahrene Canyon Torque hat sich als etwas zu groß herausgestellt.





 Reach, Stack und das Fahrverhalten passten zwar, aber die Überstandshöhe macht Sorgen, und das kann schmerzhaft genug werden. Außerdem sind Touren damit doch ziemlich heftig, was die Fahrerin zwar dementiert, aber ich glaube, das geht besser.

Das Ziel wird also sein, ein Rad zusammenzustellen, 

- das klein genug ist
- das leicht genug ist. Ich peile mal <14kg im Tourensetup und <16kg im Parksetup an.
- das tourentauglich ist
- bergab Spaß macht
- und daraus folgt, dass es Federelemente hat, die bei ~50kg noch funktionieren.


Natürlich hätte man jetzt auch hingehen können, und sich ein Alutech Fanes XS als Komplettbike holen können. Aber da ich nach Feierabend gerne schraube und vom Torque und anderen Projekten noch Einiges an Teilen vorhanden ist gibt es nun einen Aufbaufaden. 

Vielleicht finden sich ja ein-zwei Member die Spaß dran haben, die möglicherweise Alternativen aufzeigen können und vielleicht auch Tipps für leichte Pilotinnen im Allgemeinen haben.

Ich bin jedenfalls schon gespannt, was im Endeffekt rauskommt : )

PS: Ich hab das in Absprache mit @swe68 hier im Forum gepostet, auch wenn ich nachweislich keine Lady bin ; ) Wenns jemand stört, schiebt den Thread ins Enduroforum, aber ich vermute, dass der Aufbau für die Mehrzahl der Ladies interessanter werden könnte als für die Mehrzahl der Enduristen...


----------



## scylla (9. März 2015)

Klingt spannend, ich freu mich auf den Aufbau! 
Den Thread hier ins LO zu setzen finde ich genau passend, hier dürfte es einige interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (9. März 2015)

Dann wollen wir mal. Im Karton steckte diese Schönheit:




Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an @lucie, der Rahmen steht sehr schön da (und war TipTop sauber ).

Das Gewicht kann sich sehen lassen, will ich meinen. 3140g ohne Dämpfer halte ich für eine brauchbare Basis für ein leichtes Enduro





Hier noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen:


----------



## nollak (9. März 2015)

Top bin auch mal dabei. Wollte eigentlich auch nen Mega für meine Freundin aufbauen jetzt wirds aber ne Capra bei ihr.


----------



## lucie (9. März 2015)

Wünsche viel Spaß beim Aufbau und noch viel mehr Spaß für @Rennbrummsel beim Fahren.

Ich bin gespannt und hoffe, dass alles für sie paßt.


----------



## lucie (9. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> ...der Rahmen steht sehr schön da (und war TipTop sauber ).



...bin ja auch ein Mädchen.


----------



## Martina H. (9. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich peile mal <14kg im Tourensetup



...na, dann habe ich hier ein Beispiel für den Tourenaufbau:





... so aufgebaut waren es knapp 13 Kilo - mit getuntem Rock Shox Dämpfer sehr passig für meine 60kg. Allerdings war mir die Lyrik "zuviel Gabel"

Momentan aufgebaut mit Revelation taugt es mir besser. Einmal taugt mir die Rev besser, zum Anderen ändert sich der Lenkwinkel für mich positiv (und Gewicht ging nochmal runter - angenehmer Nebeneffekt, aber nicht der Hauptgrund für den Wechsel).

Dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spass beim Schrauben und später beim Fahren - ist wirklich ein Klasse Bike das Mega


----------



## nollak (10. März 2015)

sub 14 sollte auf jeden Fall drin sein. Ich baue meins grad wieder auf und nutze es auch uneingeschränkt im Park und komme bei knapp 80kg Fahrfertigem Gewicht auf knapp über 13,5kg beim Mega in M


----------



## Jierdan (10. März 2015)

Es geht weiter. Wir haben nun das Päckchen von @Foxluder ausgepackt, und raus kam ein Rock Shox Monarch RT3. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmals für die Beratung und Abstimmung auf das niedere Gewicht!





Das Gewicht des Dämpfers selbst ist vermutlich altbekannt, ebenfalls sehr moderate 271g.


Damit wären wir dann bis auf weiteres bei 3140+270=3410g (an grammgenaue Messung glaube ich noch nicht ; ))





Bisher gab es kein großes Entscheidungspotential und das wird sich so schnell auch noch nicht ändern, denn als nächstes werden wir uns nun Tretlager und Steuersatz vornehmen.


----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2015)

... manchmal helfen Tips ja


----------



## Jierdan (10. März 2015)

Nun muss ich meine Aussage zum Steuersatz schon korrigieren. Ursprünglich hatte ich mit einem Sixpack Department R geplant, doch beim nachmessen stellte sich heraus, dass die Abmessungen nicht zum Mega passen.  Und leicht ist er auch nicht eben, wenn man bedenkt dass da noch der Konus dazu kommt...





Daher sei nun die Runde für Vorschläge eröffnet.  Ich dachte da schwarz mit außen liegenden Schalen...?

/edit: Am schönsten fände ich einen Steuersatz, der sowohl durchgängig 1 1/8" als auch Tapered erlaubt. Die Gabelwahl ist nämlich noch ziemlich offen ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (10. März 2015)

Hope 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=27699;page=1;menu=1000,2,112;mid=222;pgc=0

obere Schale: HSC2
untere Schale: HSCH

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...,112;product=27664;mid=222;pgc=0;page=2;dbp=7

Sieht dezent aus, ist schwarz, war auch in meinem Mega verbaut.


----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2015)

... oder aber diesen kombiniert mit Reduzierschale - genau wie beim Hope ist dann  1 1/8el, bzw. Tapered möglich 

Ist natürlich deutlich teurer - ob leichter?


----------



## wildbiker (10. März 2015)

Gabel? Vlt. was von DT Swiss? Die sind schön und leicht:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...page=2;menu=1000,2,121;mid=69;pgc=14697:14700


----------



## Jierdan (10. März 2015)

Danke für die Hinweise zu den Steuersätzen!

Der Hope sieht gut aus, von Hope-Teilen bin ich Grundsätzlich sehr angetan! Der Nukeproof ist mir zu teuer, um ehrlich zu sein... Sind da nicht eh überall die gleichen Fernost-Lager verbaut?

Bei der Gabel muss ich zunächst mal evaluieren, was noch im Haus ist. Dazu später mehr, mit DT Swiss hab ich jetzt wenig Erfahrung, was man aber so liest soll die Dämpfung wohl nicht konkurrenzfähig sein?

Da es jedenfalls im Moment am Cockpit nicht weiter geht aufgrund des Steuersatzthemas wende ich mich erst mal anderen Dingen zu: Sitzen.

Was ist noch da?

Bei der Stütze gibts erst mal keine Auswahl, ist wohl auch nur eine Übergangslösung, ich mag den Klemmmechanismus nicht:





Bei der Klemme gibt es gerade zwei im Schrank:

Eine unverschämt schwere Schraubklemme, Erstausstattung von einem Giant:





Oder eine Hope mit Schnellspanner und in Gold:





Finde ich beides noch nicht so ideal. Die Schraubklemme wäre wohl sinnvoll, falls mal eine Variostütze kommt, die Hope ist an sich super, wenn es bei der klassischen Stütze bleibt. Allerdings limitiert einen die Farbe natürlich bei der Wahl der übrigen Teile...

Beim Sattel gibt es auch wieder Auswahl:

Einerseits gibt es da einen WTB, gut gepolstert und entsprechend schwer:





Zuletzt fuhr sie aber gerne diesen Sixpack Mayhem, obwohl das auch eher ein Herrensattel ist. Wir beobachten das mal, fürs Erste tendieren wir aber zum Sixpack.





ist aber auch kein Leichtgewicht...


----------



## Martina H. (11. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Sind da nicht eh überall die gleichen Fernost-Lager verbaut



Ja, der hat einen stolzen Preis, in dem Fall sind aber Keramiklager verbaut,  ob sich das lohnt. Mit dem Hope machst Du jedenfalls nichts falsch - ist in dem Bereich wohl momentan konkurrenzlos - ich wollte nur noch etwas anderes vorschlagen 



Jierdan schrieb:


> Bei der Stütze gibts erst mal keine Auswahl, ist wohl auch nur eine Übergangslösung



... wenn Ihr dann umrüstet: auf alle Fälle eine Verstellbare - sch... auf das Gewicht (wir haben die KindShock an allen Rädern, ohne Probleme und die gibt es ab und an günstig im Bikemarkt)



Jierdan schrieb:


> Oder eine Hope mit Schnellspanner und in Gold:



Bei der nicht verstellbaren Sattelstütze auf alle Fälle eine mit Spanner. Die Farbe kann man leicht ändern: leg sie in Rohrreiniger und schwupps...


... ist sie silber und passt hervorragend zum schwarzen Rahmen 

Der Sattel  muss eben zum Hintern passen, erst recht, wenn Ihr mit dem Prachtexemplar auch Touren fahren wollt


----------



## Jierdan (11. März 2015)

Also, der Hope ist bestellt, ich hoffe die beeilen sich mit der Lieferung, hier wird mit den Hufen gescharrt *g*

Was die versenkbare Stütze angeht bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Ich fahre jetzt schon länger und habe sowas nie vermisst, wenn ich nicht gerade im Park bin fahre ich auch (fast) alles mit vollem Auszug, mir gibt das Bergab Sicherheit, wenn ich das Rad mit den Oberschenkeln am Sattel dirigieren kann. Aber vllt ist das mit kürzeren Beinen anders? Jedenfalls sehe ich bisher noch nicht, dass Kosten, Gewicht und Wartungsaufwand in einem vertretbaren Verhältnis zum Fahrspaß stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> mir gibt das Bergab Sicherheit, wenn ich das Rad mit den Oberschenkeln am Sattel dirigieren kann.




In Gelände, wo ein "Endurobike" normalerweise heimisch ist?
Ich würde mit vor Angst vollgesch*** Buxen sterben

PS: ich hab auch keine Remotsattelstütze, aber eine ganz klassische Schnellspann-Sattelklemme. Die paar Gramm zu einer Inbusklemme kann man wohl noch verschmerzen. Dafür bleibt auf der Abfahrt das Höschen sauber


----------



## Jierdan (11. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> In Gelände, wo ein "Endurobike" normalerweise heimisch ist?
> [...]



Ob Enduros da heimisch sind weiß ich nicht genau, aber mir schwebt z.B. sowas vor:

http://www.zapiks.fr/chambery-bike-company.html

Da steht der Sattel bei mir nicht tiefer als so:





Sonst komme ich da auch mit den Knien ins Gehege. ; ) Aber wie gesagt, das kann auch von der Körpergröße bzw. Beinlänge kommen.


----------



## scylla (11. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Da steht der Sattel bei mir nicht tiefer als so:



Ok, aber das ist doch wahrscheinlich nicht dein voller Sattelauszug? Weil wenn er das wäre, würde ich vermuten, dass dein Sitzrohr bzw. Rahmen bissi hoch ist, bzw. deine Beine doch nicht so lang.


----------



## Jierdan (11. März 2015)

mhmm, eigentlich schon, wenn ich die Stütze weiter auszöge, könnte ich zwar noch treten, würde ich mich nicht sehr wohl fühlen. Der Rahmen ist ein L, meine Beinlänge liegt bei 89cm bei 186 Größe. Aber eigentlich gehört das auch nur sehr indirekt hier her


----------



## HiFi XS (11. März 2015)

Wenigstens Schnellspann-Sattelklemme! Ich fahr auch ohne Remote aber ohne Schnellspann-Sattelklemme --- nee. Auch wenn ich vieles mit ausgezogene Sattelstutze fahre, wenn es technich und steil oder verblockt wird dann geht der Sattel runter.


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> mir gibt das Bergab Sicherheit, wenn ich das Rad mit den Oberschenkeln am Sattel dirigieren kann.


Genau so!  Bei Speed immer mit den Oberschenkeln nach hinten
gegen den Sattel lehnen lässt den Oberkörper frei aus der Hüfte raus
agieren ohne dass er mit "Festhaltearbeit" blockiert ist, gibt mehr Sicher-
heit und der Hinterbau springt nicht bockig  wie eine wilde Geiß hin und
her sondern arbeitet ruhig nach oben


----------



## Jierdan (11. März 2015)

Wie auch immer sich die Stützenfrage entscheidet, fahren kann man zunächst mal in allen Varianten. Feintuningmaßnahmen sind da ja immernoch möglich.

Worauf man allerdings nicht verzichten kann, und was vermutlich die nächste Baustelle ist, ist die Kurbel. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass bei ~70cm Schrittlänge und ~160cm Körpergröße eine 165mm-Kurbel angebracht ist?

Das kürzeste was im Moment vorrätig liegt, ist eine 170mm lange, eher untypische und schwere "Prowheel Prime PT": 





Mir würde jetzt eher eine schwarze XT in 165mm vorschweben, da sollte man bei ~600g liegen, schätze ich mal. Soweit ich informiert bin, gibt es sowas nicht ohne Blätter und Innenlager, wird also eher auf Bikemarkt-Überwachung rauslaufen...


----------



## Martina H. (11. März 2015)

... wie willst Du denn überhaupt antriebstechnisch aufbauen? 1/2/3 x10, 1x11?


----------



## Jierdan (11. März 2015)

Ohje, jetzt krieg ich bestimmt was zu hören bzgl. rückwärtsgewandt und geizig  

Denn: Ich hab hier noch ein 9fach-Verschleißset was keine 100km gelaufen ist. Das wird erst mal runtergefahren. Hier im Schwabenländle lassen wir nichts verkommen 
Dann möglicherweise durch ein Set 10fach Zee ersetzt. 
Wobei ich aber dazu sagen muss, dass ich kein Freund von diesen dünnen 10fach Ketten bin, hab vor etlichen Monaten meinem Schwiegervater ein Zee-Schaltwerk eingestellt, das war eine riesige Frickelei, im Vergleich dazu wie ich es von 9fach gewohnt bin. Hat mich nicht unbedingt vom Fortschritt der Technik überzeugt.

Vorn kommt in jedem Fall ein Race Face Retainer 30z hin, mit 30x11-34 ist sie bisher noch überall rauf gekommen - und so schnell, dass die Übersetzung oben raus nicht reicht, fahren wir (noch ; ) ) nicht.





Das selbe liegt auch noch in Gold im Keller...


----------



## Jierdan (11. März 2015)

Uuuund noch was neues von der Gabelfront. Hätte ja eigentlich heute damit weiter gehen sollen, aber da der Steuersatz natürlich nicht über Nacht geliefert wird (Sauerei!!! ) kann natürlich auch nix eingebaut werden.

Jedenfalls wurden wieder Päckchen ausgepackt. Drin war diesmal:





Wer errät, was das genau ist, ist gut, für alle anderen sei gesagt, dass es sich um eine Marzocchi AllMountain ETA TST2 handelt. Schwere, italienische Gabelbauqualität, leider auch schwerer als angenommen, habe sie unter der Annahme, sie wiege 2100g gekauft. Nun ja. Ansprechverhalten im Stand auf dem Teppich fühlt sich jedenfalls schon mal sehr gut an, ich hoffe nur, dass ich sie auch weich genug bekomme... Es ist schwer einzuschätzen, wenn die Gabel nicht eingebaut ist, aber vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass sie für ~70kg die gewünschten 25% SAG liefert.
Habe schon mal im entsprechende Handbuch geschmökert, leider geht das nicht wirklich als Service-Manual durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (11. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> leider geht das nicht wirklich als Service-Manual durch...


Gab es immer auf der HP für jedes Modell als PDF mit Explosionszeichnungen


----------



## Martina H. (11. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> und daraus folgt, dass es Federelemente hat, die bei ~50kg noch funktionieren





Jierdan schrieb:


> wenn die Gabel nicht eingebaut ist, aber vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass sie für ~70kg die gewünschten 25% SAG liefert.



????

OK, jetzt bin ich überfordert - Aufbau für zierliche Mädels? Und dann eine Gabel, die 2300gr wiegt? Wow, ich hätte eher auf eine Revelation (günstig) oder eine Pike (als Luxusvariante) getippt. Selbst die Lyrik ist leichter(deutlich als Luftgabel, selbst die Stahlfeder ist leichter) und momentan im Bikemarkt seeeehr günstig zu bekommen. Hmmh, ich bin ein wenig verwirrt - aber egal, letztendlich werdet ihr wissen, was ihr tut


----------



## scylla (11. März 2015)

Verwirrt war ich auch kurz. Bis mir aufgefallen ist: Wer mit 30/11-34 am Antrieb überall hoch kommt, kommt bestimmt auch mit dem Gewicht der alten Zocchi klar. Der Threadtitel müsste allerdings wohl eher heißen "Enduroaufbau für starke Mädels"


----------



## Martina H. (11. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Wer mit 30/11-34 am Antrieb überall hoch kommt,




... auf den Antrieb bin ICH jetzt nicht eingegangen - kommt aber gleich 



scylla schrieb:


> "Enduroaufbau für starke Mädels"


----------



## lucie (11. März 2015)

Zum Antrieb:

9-fach, weil noch vorrätig ok, aaaaaber:

wenn dann auf 10-fach umgerüstet wird, würde ich bei ihr schon die Variante vorn mit 28 Zähnchen und hinten 11-40/42 wählen.
28er KB funktioniert aber nur z.B. mit einer Sramkurbel, die man mit Spiderless KB oder einem X01 Spider mit 76er LK bestücken kann.

Ich selbst fahre am HT 10fach (vorn 28, hinten 11-40), am Fully 11-fach (vorn 28, hinten 11-42) und bin damit auch an längeren steilen Anstiegen ganz gut unterwegs. Würde darauf auch nicht mehr verzichten wollen. 30er vorn wäre mir definitiv zu groß, egal für welches Gelände.

Ich persönlich hatte nie Probleme beim Justieren von Shimano oder Sram Schaltwerken, weder bei 9/10/11-fach. 

Bei der Gabel bin jetzt auch etwas verwirrt: Marzocchi hat schon immer die schwersten Gabeln gebaut - kleine fette Italienerin. 

Ich hätte wohl auch eher eine Revelation oder eine Pike in Erwägung gezogen. Selbst meine RS Lyrik mit Stahlfeder wog gerade einmal 2100 Grämmchen.

Je nach LRS vermute ich, dass sich das Gesamtgewicht bei ca. 14,5 Kilogramm einpegeln wird, mit Verstellbarer Sattelstütze so an die 15 Kilo.

Das finde ich nicht gerade leicht für eine "kleine Lady".


----------



## nollak (12. März 2015)

Bin bei dem Threadtitel und der Gabel allerdings auch verwirrt, bei der Übersetzung ebenso. Eine Revelation/Lyrik hät ich hier auch sinnvoller gefunden. Die Lyrik liegt mit 2100 realem Gewicht auch drunter und die Revelation spart da ja nochmal einiges, Performance mäßig geht da mit einer neuen Druckstufe auch einiges. Dazu kommt noch das die MZ wohl meiner Ansicht nach nicht so gut zum Hinterbau des Megas passt. Dieser ist ja eher straff, gerade mit dem kleinen Monarch.
Gewichtsmäßig würde ich das Rad ja bei ihrem Körpergewicht so weit wie möglich drücken, 1kg am Bike merkt ich ja schon deutlich und bei mir ist das Verhältnis Rad/Körper ja noch etwas anders 

Beim Antrieb kann ich natürlich den Fitnesszustand deiner Freundin nicht einschätzen. Würde aber auch eher zu nem 10-fach mit 40/42er Ritzel tendieren. Kann da auch deine Einstellprobleme nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Zumindest bei SRAM hatte ich bisher null Probleme.


----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

Die Gabel ist auch noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Wie gesagt, sie wurde unter der Annahme gekauft, sie liege bei 2100g . Das wäre eigentlich meine obere Grenze gewesen und würde in die Kategorie einer Sektor Coil fallen, welche wiederum nur selten mit QR20 zu kriegen ist. Eine Lyrik mit 2100g kann ich mir im Moment nur als Solo Air vorstellen. Ansonsten gäbe es in dem Gewichtsbereich noch die Fox 36 Float, die aber unbezahlbar ist.

Pike und Mattoc sind auf der anderen Seite sehr reizvolle Gabeln, die allerdings fürs erste daran scheitern, dass es sie nicht mit qr20 gibt, was dann wieder die vorhandenen Laufradsätze vor Probleme stellt.

Wegen der Übersetzung ist natürlich vieles möglich und ich sehe die Argumente für 10fach. Jedoch: das Canyon lag bei 15.4kg und sie fuhr mit der Übersetzung noch wenn ich mit dem Zama schon lang geschoben habe . Von 30 auf 28 runter zu gehen würde halt auch massive Neukäufe nach sich ziehen.


----------



## nollak (12. März 2015)

Jap die Lyrik ist mit 2100 eine Solo Air das stimmt wohl. Muss allerdings sagen das die super funktioniert. Revelation/Sektor mit QR20 ist wirklich etwas seltener. Keine Möglichkeit den LRS auf 15mm umzubauen?


----------



## scylla (12. März 2015)

Auch wenn ich diese Gabel absolut mag, ist die Lyrik halt nicht gerade ein Komfort-Wunder, besonders bei niedrigem Fahrergwicht. Bei geringem Luftdruck bekommt man zusätzlich noch ein "Problem" mit der Zugstufe, das man vollständig nur durch internen Umbau lösen kann. Für sehr leichte Personen würde ich eher in Richtung Manitou oder Formula schauen.
20mm Achsen sterben wohl leider aus. Ist halt so, da muss man mit leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich diese Gabel absolut mag, ist die Lyrik halt nicht gerade ein Komfort-Wunder, besonders bei niedrigem Fahrergwicht. Bei geringem Luftdruck bekommt man zusätzlich noch ein "Problem" mit der Zugstufe, das man vollständig nur durch internen Umbau lösen kann. Für sehr leichte Personen würde ich eher in Richtung Manitou oder Formula schauen.
> 20mm Achsen sterben wohl leider aus. Ist halt so, da muss man mit leben.



ja, davon habe ich auch gelesen, hatte auch einige Angebote für Lyriks, habe ich dann aber alles ausgeschlagen. In ihrem ersten Parkbike fuhr sie allerdings eine Domain mit silberner (sehr weicher) Feder, das ging gut, ebenso wie die Boxxer Team mit silberner Feder.

Bei den Laufradsätzen sind zwei geplant bzw. vorhanden. Zunächst einmal ein Sun Equializer mit 2000-2100g, der muss noch mal auf die Waage, das soll mittelfristig der Park-LRS werden, wird aber vermutlich beim ersten Aufbau verwendet, da er direkt fahrbar ist. Die Nabe wirkt so, also ob sie grundsätzlich auf qr15 umbaubar wäre, allerdings habe ich bisher noch keine Adapter gefunden.

Der Zweite LRS ist ein 1800g-Funworks (4way und Amride), der auf jeden Fall umbaubar ist. Adapter muss ich noch besorgen. Außerdem will ich da erst noch die Lager wechseln (SKF, oder meint ihr das lohnt sich nicht?) und beide Räder noch mal durchzentrieren, da er eine gewisse Standzeit hinter sich hatte und beim drehen in der Hand sich eher rau und ungleichmäßig anfühlte.


----------



## nollak (12. März 2015)

Welche nabe ist denn genau in dem Sun LRS verbaut? Bei BC gibts für Sun Naben mehrere Adapter.

Würd aber mal behaupten bei ihrem Gewicht geht auch der Funworks LRS recht gut im Park, solange Park nicht Bad Wildbad DH heisst.


----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

Es könnten "Demon" sein, und du hast recht, das könnte passen.

Vorausgesetzt der Umbau klappt - würdest du bei den 50kg Pike oder Mattoc (oder ne andere? Rev/Sektor/Lyrik sind imho raus) vorziehen? Die Mattoc steht ja anscheinend hoch im Federweg, das würde ja zum Hinterbau beim Mega gut passen, kann ich mir vorstellen.

/edit: bei dem FunworksLRS wär ich mir nicht so sicher, die Amride soll recht beulenanfällig sein.


----------



## nollak (12. März 2015)

Pike und Mattoc bin ich beide noch nicht gefahren.

Ich würde in dem Fall wohl eine Revelation/Lyrik kaufen und die Druckstufe von Fast einbauen. Die wird aufs Gewicht bissl angepasst. Könntest dahingehend auch mal mit MRC telefonieren. Der Christopher hilft da gern weiter. Fahre die Druckstufe selbst in der Lyrik und bin begeistert.


----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2015)

... die Revelation gibt es auch mit 20mm Achse

Und, auch wenn Du immer mit dam Torque vergleichst, wolltest Du ihr das Leben nicht leichter machen?


----------



## nollak (12. März 2015)

Jap eben hab auch eine Revelation mit 20mm Achse hier, allerdings ne 29er. Da wird aber auch noch die andere Druckstufe sein. Bei dem Aufbau für meine Freundin wäre es auch entweder die oder halt ne Lyrik geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

Zweifellos, und da ist mit dem Rahmen schon viel gewonnen. Mittlerweile hat sie sich auch noch mal selbst zu Wort gemeldet, sie will den 30x11-34-Antrieb so behalten. Auf 28x11-42 umzustellen wäre schon sehr kostspielig, soweit ich das sehe. 

Heftige Uphills stehen im Lastenheft nur am Rande da, ein Hardtail mit klassischem 3x-Antrieb gehört ja weiterhin zum Fuhrpark. Statt dessen soll, wie im Eingangsartikel beschrieben, das Rad auch den Parkeinsatz abdecken. Seid ihr euch sicher, dass eine Rev das mitmachen würde?


----------



## nollak (12. März 2015)

Ist denke eher eine Frage der Häufigkeit bzw was fahrt ihr sonst so damit. Wenn regelmäßig größere Sprünge und so drin sind würde ich wohl eher zu was anderem greifen. Aber evtl können auch die anwesenden Frauen da eher was zu sagen.

Beim LRS würde ich evtl auch mal drüber nachdenken beide zu verkaufen und einen zu kaufen der immer dran bleiben kann. Ich zumindest wäre zu faul immer zu wechseln


----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

Bisher wurde das Fully immer dann rausgeholt, wenn das gerumpel mit dem HT keinen Spaß mehr macht. Größere Sprünge sind da nicht drin, eher Wurzelteppiche oder Blöcke/Stufe.

Gewechselt wird grundsätzlich wenn es in den Park geht. Entweder die Reifen, was schon mal nervt wenn der Kaiser nur mit Gewalt auf die Felge will oder eben, was ich praktischer finde - der LRS. Von daher finde ich es sinnvoll, beide LRS zu behalten.


/edit:


			
				bike24 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr [Jierdan],
> 
> die von Ihnen bestellten Artikel wurden durch Bike24 heute versandt.



D.h. der Steuersatz ist im Anmarsch... Vllt gelingt es ja doch, bis zum Wochenende eine fahrbare Vorabversion zusammenzustellen? *hoff*


----------



## nollak (12. März 2015)

Wenn du eh Reifen wechseln willst stimmt das macht dann das Leben leichter. Wenns nur Stufen etc sind das macht die Revelation ja schon mit. Wenns also nicht allzuhäufig in den Bikepark geht sollte das denke ich klar gehen.


----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2015)

...vergiss nicht das niedrige Fahrergewicht, wenn sie jetzt nicht mit 60km/h die Stufen runterballert reicht die Rev (m. E.)

Was auch noch für eine "niedrige" Gabel sprechen würde: die Überstandshöhe reduziert sich ebenfalls - Schrittlänge ist ja bestimmt nicht im Überfluss vorhanden 

Desweiteren wird der Radstand kürzer und damit das Bike ein bisschen wendiger, auch begünstigt durch den etwas steileren Lenkwinkel.


----------



## lucie (12. März 2015)

Beim LRS sollte für sie auch locker einer in der 1700-1900 Gramm Gewichtsklasse ausreichen, ohne dass sie im Park damit an die Grenzen stößt.
Wiege nacksch ca. 62 Kilo, fahre und springe Stufen und im Landefeld ist es nicht immer glattgebügelt (Steine, Wurzeln...). Selbst mein oller XT LRS am HT mit 19er Maulweite steckt das alles locker weg - übrigens alles ganz chic mit 9mm Schnellspannachsen.

Ich habe so ein wenig das Gefühl, dass Du den Aufbau des Bikes bei dem Gewicht und der Größe Deiner Freundin etwas zu überdimensioniert planst. Warum?

Ich fahre inzwischen das AC mit Revelation DualAir, reicht mir selbst locker für gelegentliche Parkbesuche. LRS ist ein Hope mit Flow Ex Felgen mit ca. 1800 Gramm, hätte auch die Arch nehmen können, wäre noch mal etwas leichter gewesen.









Alles noch heile...


----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich habe so ein wenig das Gefühl, dass Du den Aufbau des Bikes bei dem Gewicht und der Größe Deiner Freundin etwas zu überdimensioniert planst. Warum?
> [...]



Das ist schon möglich... wahrscheinlich schließe ich zu sehr von mir auf andere, weil ich selbst schon mal was zu Glump fahre


----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2015)

Kaputt kann immer mal was gehen - Scheisse passiert eben 

Bei den Maßen Deiner Holden ( 158cm, 50kg, Schrittlänge??) würde ich an Deiner Stelle soviel Gewicht wie möglich sparen (sicher geht nicht alles auf einmal), wenn sie nicht gerade WC Teilnehmerin ist, bekommt sie "normale" Sachen nicht kaputt - ein Vorteil von uns "Leichtgewichten"


----------



## nollak (12. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Das ist schon möglich... wahrscheinlich schließe ich zu sehr von mir auf andere, weil ich selbst schon mal was zu Glump fahre


Joa das glaub ich fast. Ansonsten schließe ich mich da Martina an.

Ich fahr bei mir im Mega nen Superstar Components LRS mit der Tesla Nabe, Sapim CX Ray und Flow Ex der macht den Park auch locker mit und wiegt 1852gr und macht alles mit bei meinen knapp 80kg fahrtfertig im Bikepark. Gehe mal locker davon aus das die Revelation und der Funworks LRS bei deiner Freundin reichen sollte. Denke ohne versenkbare Stütze, mit Revelation und leichterm LRS kommst du auf gute 13-13,5kg bei dem Rad ohne großartigen Leichtbau zu betreiben.

Was ist denn jetzt noch so an Teilen gesetzt/geplant? Bei Interesse kann ich mal meine aktuelle Mega Teileliste rausgeben so als Vergleich und zum Gewicht abschätzen.


----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Kaputt kann immer mal was gehen - Scheisse passiert eben
> 
> Bei den Maßen Deiner Holden ( 158cm, 50kg, Schrittlänge??) würde ich an Deiner Stelle soviel Gewicht wie möglich sparen (sicher geht nicht alles auf einmal), wenn sie nicht gerade WC Teilnehmerin ist, bekommt sie "normale" Sachen nicht kaputt - ein Vorteil von uns "Leichtgewichten"



Schrittlänge ist 72cm.

Ich gebe dir da völlig recht, solange die Funktion nicht leidet und die Kosten vernünftig bleiben sollten wir das tun 



nollak schrieb:


> Joa das glaub ich fast. Ansonsten schließe ich mich da Martina an.
> 
> Ich fahr bei mir im Mega nen Superstar Components LRS mit der Tesla Nabe, Sapim CX Ray und Flow Ex der macht den Park auch locker mit und wiegt 1852gr und macht alles mit bei meinen knapp 80kg fahrtfertig im Bikepark. Gehe mal locker davon aus das die Revelation und der Funworks LRS bei deiner Freundin reichen sollte. Denke ohne versenkbare Stütze, mit Revelation und leichterm LRS kommst du auf gute 13-13,5kg bei dem Rad ohne großartigen Leichtbau zu betreiben.
> 
> Was ist denn jetzt noch so an Teilen gesetzt/geplant? Bei Interesse kann ich mal meine aktuelle Mega Teileliste rausgeben so als Vergleich und zum Gewicht abschätzen.



Bin da ein wenig ein gebranntes Kind, bin u.A. vor vielen Jahren beim Singen Marathon auf #4 der Hobbyklasse mit Felgenbruch ausgeschieden, mann, hab ich mich geärgert! Und da war ich noch 15kg leichter...
Und wenn ich sehe wie sich selbst eine Domain unter mir windet... ohje^^ Hab halt nur meine eigenen Erfahrungswerte.

*Gesetzt:*
- *Schaltung*: x9 Shifter+Schaltwerk, 30x11-34 Antrieb
- *Vorbau*: Ritchey 40mm , ~130g
- *Griffe*: ODI Yeti
- *Bremsen*: Shimano Deore BR-M615 (4Kolben ist vermutlich bei 50kg eh nicht nötig)
- *Discs*: Clarks 203 (vermutlich Overkill, aber schon vorhanden)
- *Sattel*: Sixpack Mayhem oder Selle Italia X2 Lady (jeweils vorhanden)
- *Laufräder*: Sun für den Park, Funworks für Touren
- *Bereifung*: Conti, diverse MKII und RQ sind vorhanden, ist nur die frage ob 2.2 oder 2.4, Protection oder RaceSport
- *Sattelklemme*: Wenn Vario: Hope Bolted, wenn nicht Hope Schnellspanner
- *Steuersatz*: Hope, im Zulauf

*Unklar:*
- *Kurbel*: Hone oder ProWheel (jeweils vorhanden)
-> suboptimal: 170mm lang

- *Gabel*: Marzocchi ETA oder Marzocchi ATA
-> suboptimal: die ATA ist zu hart, beide sind zu schwer
Alternativen: 
- Rock Shox Revelation (FAST?)
- Magura Thor 150?
- Rock Shox Pike (RCT3 oder RC?)?
- Manitou Mattoc Pro?
- Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium?

*Lenker*:
- RFR (Cube) 720mm (260g) oder Sixpack Driver 780mm (317g)
-> Suboptimal: der Driver ist zwar absolut für seine Breite recht leicht, von der Schulterbreite her dürfte aber der RFR besser passen

*Kettenführung*:
- MRP/Truvativ X0, bin aber grade geneigt, sie wegzulassen, weder sie noch ich hat seit N/W-Blatt noch keinen Kettenabwurf gehabt

*Sattelstüze*:
- Vario oder konventionell, Tendenz zu konventionell.

hmmm... wenn ich mich nicht täusche wars das schon fast mit Teilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2015)

*Gesetzt:*
- *Schaltung*: x9 Shifter+Schaltwerk, 30x11-34 Antrieb -  oK, langfristig würde ich dann auf 1x10 umrüsten (auch wenn sie ein Muskelprotz ist  )
- *Vorbau*: Ritchey 40mm , ~130g  - ok, bei ihrer Grösse höchstens noch kürzer
- *Griffe*: ODI Yeti
- *Bremsen*: Shimano Deore BR-M615 (4Kolben ist vermutlich bei 50kg eh nicht nötig) - 4 Kolben wären ein wenig oversized 
- *Discs*: Clarks 203 (vermutlich Overkill, aber schon vorhanden) - zuviel, nimm die 180er Shimano SLX Scheiben, günstig und gut, ich weiss auch nicht, ob der Rahmen und die (evtl. mögliche? - mein Favorit) Rev die Freigabe für 203 haben???
- *Sattel*: Sixpack Mayhem oder Selle Italia X2 Lady (jeweils vorhanden)
- *Laufräder*:  Funworks für Touren - reicht auch für Park
- *Bereifung*: Conti, diverse MKII und RQ sind vorhanden, ist nur die frage ob 2.2 oder 2.4, Protection oder RaceSport
- *Sattelklemme*: Wenn Vario: Hope Bolted, wenn nicht Hope Schnellspanner
- *Steuersatz*: Hope, im Zulauf

*Unklar:*
- *Kurbel*: Hone oder ProWheel (jeweils vorhanden) - nimm die leichtere, langfristig würde Ausschau nach einer X9 mit Spider, bzw. Spiderless Kettenblatt Ausschau halten
-> suboptimal: 170mm lang - 170mm gehen aber auch, sind jetzt nicht "unmöglich"

- *Gabel*:
- Rock Shox Revelation (FAST?) -   Fast muss erstmal nicht sein - die Rev geht auch im normalen SetUp ganz gut, tunen kann man immer noch

*Lenker*:
- RFR (Cube) 720mm (260g)  - der ist wahrscheinlich breit genug, beachte: wenn der Breitere muss sie zu weit nach aussen greifen, dann kann es Probleme mit der Vorbaulänge geben, Alternativ evtl. auch einen Syntace oder 3T mit 12°
-> Suboptimal: der Driver ist zwar absolut für seine Breite recht leicht, von der Schulterbreite her dürfte aber der RFR besser passen

*Kettenführung*:
- MRP/Truvativ X0, bin aber grade geneigt, sie wegzulassen, weder sie noch ich hat seit N/W-Blatt noch keinen Kettenabwurf gehabt - probiert es erstmal ohne, ansonsten bieten Hope oder 77Designz schöne Minimallösungen

*Sattelstüze*:
- Vario oder konventionell, Tendenz zu konventionell - ich würde nie wieder ohne verstellbare fahren, klar im Park kein Problem, einfach runter und gut ist. Gerade aber auf Touren - den Komfort möchte ich nicht mehr missen


----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

Nach viel Text mal wieder weiter mit Bildern.

So ist der aktuelle Stand:





Neu dabei sind

Sattel: 288g



Stütze: 221g



Klemme: 49g



Innenlager: 91g





Wenn ich nun korrekt summiert habe, liegen wir hier bei 4059g, also vermutlich eher 4060g^^


----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass das mit den Kurbel ziemlich doof ist. Die Hone ist leichter, aber länger, nämlich doch 175mm.









Jetzt wird zähneknirschend doch erst mal die ProWheel mit 170mm verbaut und gleichzeitig nach einer leichteren 165er Ausschau gehalten.

Mit am Start ist das farblich zur Sattelklemme passende Kettenblatt von Hope. 30 Zähne.





Und zwar mit Aluschrauben, wenn da niemand Bedenken wegen der Stabilität äußert.



Ist eine Ersparnis von 50% (ich weiß, absolut gesehen ist das lächerlich) und es sieht vllt noch ein bisschen hübscher aus.


----------



## nollak (12. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Schrittlänge ist 72cm.
> ...
> - *Bremsen*: Shimano Deore BR-M615 (4Kolben ist vermutlich bei 50kg eh nicht nötig) [Würd ich evtl gegen was leichteres ausm Bikemarkt tauschen Formula oder so oder ne SLX/XT aber erst später]
> - *Discs*: Clarks 203 (vermutlich Overkill, aber schon vorhanden) [definitiv overkill 180/180 oder 180/160 sollte locker reichen]
> ...



Hab mal dahinter in eckigen Klammen meinen Senf dazu gegeben.


----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

So sieht das dann mit montierter Kurbel aus:




Konsequent weitersummiert lägen wir dann bei 4833g

Nächste Baustelle: Hinterrad.

Oh. Mein. Gott. Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das so schwer wird.

Das reine Hinterrad:





Das wenig überraschende, aber passable Gewicht der XT-Kassette. Wenn man sie sorgfältig putzt vermutlich noch 3g weniger 





Bei den Bremsscheiben tun sich erstaunlich große Unterschiede auf. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass da so ein großer Unterschied herrscht. Den Rat mit 2x180mm werde ich vermutlich beherzigen:

Hayes 180mm:




Clarks 203mm:




Und der Vollständigkeit halber die passenden Schräubchen. Stahl, an den Bremsen will ich keine Experimente.





Fehlen für ein vollständiges HR noch Reifen und Schlauch:
Einmal Schwalbes Standardschlauch SV13:




Und der oben schon angesprochene Conti MK2 2.2 Protection:




Fürs gesamte Rad wären wir dann bei 2398g, sagen wir lieber mal 2400.


----------



## scylla (12. März 2015)

Der Mountainking funktioniert tubeless, und die AMride Felge auch. Spart zumindest etwas Gewicht.


----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Mountainking funktioniert tubeless, und die AMride Felge auch. Spart zumindest etwas Gewicht.



Hmmm, guter Punkt! Nur mit tubeless hab ich leider so gar keine Erfahrung, aber es wäre auf alle Fälle auch reizvoll, mit niedereren Drücken zu fahren!

Mal alles zusammengesteckt:

+Hinterrad
+Pedale







*=7601g
*
Für alles weitere müssen wir wohl warten, bis der Steuersatz da ist. Aber laut DHL kommt er morgen an : ) Hoffentlich passt er dann auch...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. März 2015)

ha, das schaut lustig aus, so ohne Front


----------



## nollak (12. März 2015)

Das ist aber das Park LRS Hinterrad oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

nollak schrieb:


> Hab mal dahinter in eckigen Klammen meinen Senf dazu gegeben.



Ich bin geneigt, zuzustimmen, nur - was ist der Vorteil der XT-Bremse? Leichter als die BR-M615 ist die jedenfalls nicht...

/edit: Ja, ist das Park-HR. Das Funworks muss ich wie gesagt erst noch mit neuen Lagern ausrüsten und Adapter für die Achse kaufen.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. März 2015)

Dem Pedal fehlen mindestens 2 Pins... Scheint ne Krankheit von dem Typ zu sein ... Meine verliert auch öfter welche..


----------



## lucie (13. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich bin geneigt, zuzustimmen, nur - was ist der Vorteil der XT-Bremse? Leichter als die BR-M615 ist die jedenfalls nicht...
> 
> /edit: Ja, ist das Park-HR. Das Funworks muss ich wie gesagt erst noch mit neuen Lagern ausrüsten und Adapter für die Achse kaufen.



Eigentlich funktionieren die Shimanobremsen von Deore bis XTR alle bestens. Fahre selbst Deore, XT, XTR. Zwischen XT und XTR gibt es für mich keine nennenswerten Unterschiede. Die Deore kann nur keine werkzeuglose Griffweitenverstellung und diverse Teile des Innenlebens sind nicht so wertig. Aber was soll's, sie bremst sehr gut für ihr Geld.


----------



## lucie (13. März 2015)

...ach ja - die Bremsscheibe mit 203 ist overdressed. Nimm vorn 180 und hinten 160, wird für sie für Alles locker reichen!!!

Nur weil Du die Teile rumliegen hast macht es bei Deiner Intension, ein Enduro für "zierliche Mädels" aufzubauen, irgendwie keinen Sinn das alles am Bike zu verbauen, nur weil es im Keller Patina ansetzt.

Klar kann man sie nach und nach tauschen und es ist eine reine Geldsache, aber Deine Freundin sollte es Dir wert sein!
Im Moment muß ich Deine Aussage 





> Ohje, jetzt krieg ich bestimmt was zu hören bzgl. rückwärtsgewandt und geizig


 leider bedienen.

Der Aufbau wirkt geizig und rückwärtsgewandt. 

Sie sollte den Unterschied zum Tourque schon merken, oder?


----------



## Jierdan (13. März 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dem Pedal fehlen mindestens 2 Pins... Scheint ne Krankheit von dem Typ zu sein ... Meine verliert auch öfter welche..



Oha, in der Tat, das hatte ich noch nicht gesehn! Die kommen frisch aus der Box 



lucie schrieb:


> Nur weil Du die Teile rumliegen hast macht es bei Deiner Intension, ein Enduro für "zierliche Mädels" aufzubauen, irgendwie keinen Sinn das alles am Bike zu verbauen, nur weil es im Keller Patina ansetzt.
> 
> Klar kann man sie nach und nach tauschen und es ist eine reine Geldsache, aber Deine Freundin sollte es Dir wert sein!
> Im Moment muß ich Deine Aussage  leider bedienen.
> ...



Ja, es ist eine reine Geldsache. Daher: jeder wie er kann, nicht?  Warten wir doch mal ab, was raus kommt. Ein Unterschied zum Canyon kommt allein schon aus niedererem Gewicht, steilerem Sitzwinkel und niedererer Überstandshöhe, sonst hatte sie daran auch nichts auszusetzen und würde es wahrscheinlich immernoch fahren.


----------



## scylla (13. März 2015)

Wegen der Bremsscheiben mag ich kurz widersprechen:
ich habe an meinem Rädern am Vorderrad bewusst den stärksten Anker, der mir in die Finger kam, zusammen mit einer 203mm Bremsscheibe. Trotz "nur" 60kg fahrfertig incl Rucksack. Jeglicher Test mit schwächeren Bremsen scheitert regelmäßig. Mein Problem dabei ist nicht die Bremskraft. Natürlich bekomme ich auch mit einer CC-Bremse mit 160mm Rotor das Vorderrad blockiert. Es sind dafür allerdings größere Handkräfte notwendig. Genau da mangelt es vor allem leichteren Frauen oft, mir auf jeden Fall sehr. Das rächt sich dann auf langen Abfahrten. Im Mittelgebirge ist alles kein Thema. Aber wenn es in den Alpen >1000 Höhenmeter auf anspruchsvollen und steilen Pfaden bergab geht, und "lastfreier Lenker" nicht mehr funktioniert, weil man ständig auf dem Vorderrad rumtanzen muss, merkt man auf einmal jeden noch so kleinen Muskel in den Armen und Händen. Dann ist man einfach froh, wenn man sich nicht auch noch zusätzlich darauf konzentrieren muss, mit Kraft die Bremse festzuklammern. Die Kraftersparnis durch die geringeren Handkräfte auf der Abfahrt ist hier imho deutlich höher zu bewerten als der größere Krafteinsatz, um die 50g schwerere Scheibe den Berg hoch zu schleppen.
Brems-Gewicht sparen kann man hinten. Die HR-Bremse wird ja vor allem auf steilen Abfahrten nicht ständig ans Limit gefordert, sondern entweder nur mitgeschleift oder wohldosiert angebremst. Daher reicht mir in der Tat am Heck ein 160mm Rotor zusammen mit einer schwachen CC-Bremse für alles, auch für klägliche Manual-Versuche.

Ergo: ich finde die 203mm Bremsscheibe am VR alles andere als verkehrt und würde sie dort lassen wie geplant. Hinten dafür je nach Wightweenie-Gusto evtl nur 160mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endhirn (13. März 2015)

Bin aus Zufall auf den Thread gestoßen und will nur schnell was zur Revelation los werden.
Ich bin als Herr mit 67kg ein Leichtgewicht und fahre selbst eine Revelation RCT3 SoloAir. Bei meinem Gewicht und 25% SAG muss ich die Zugstufe komplett offen fahren, damit die Gabel den Federweg wieder einigermaßen schnell freigibt. Oft verringere ich den SAG auch auf 20%, da mir sonst das Verhalten der Gabel einfach zu träge ist.
Bei den 50kg deiner Freundin ist die Revelation meiner Meinung nach ohne spezielle Anpassung nicht zu gebrauchen.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass sich die aktuellen Modelle in der Hinsicht besser verhalten (ich fahre ein 2013 Modell).


----------



## Votec Tox (13. März 2015)

Ein interessanter Thread! Lese gern mit. 
Was mir noch einfällt, Deine Freundin war wohl mit Ihrem Torque-Panzer eigentlich glücklich, sie schrieb das auch hier irgendwo selbst (Hinterbau-"Fump" ), sprich die Geo bis auf ein zu hohes Oberrohr haben ihr gefallen, Du hattest das noch um den zu flachen Sitzwinkel ergänzt. 
Hier lese ich oft, nimm die und die Gabel, der Lenkwinkel wird steiler, der Radstand kürzer, das Rad agiler. Möchte sie das? Oder hat sie Spaß am Torque gehabt, weil die Geo eher DH-orientiert ist (also was 2010 aktuell war), Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe usw.?

Scyllas Tip mit der VR-Bremse finde ich sehr gut, habe auch an meinen Rädern immer ordentliche Wurfanker dran, gern auch mit 4 Kolben,
allerdings bin ich auch 50+ was Alter und Gewicht angeht


----------



## Jierdan (13. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Wegen der Bremsscheiben mag ich kurz widersprechen:
> ich habe an meinem Rädern am Vorderrad bewusst den stärksten Anker, der mir in die Finger kam, zusammen mit einer 203mm Bremsscheibe. Trotz "nur" 60kg fahrfertig incl Rucksack. Jeglicher Test mit schwächeren Bremsen scheitert regelmäßig. Mein Problem dabei ist nicht die Bremskraft. Natürlich bekomme ich auch mit einer CC-Bremse mit 160mm Rotor das Vorderrad blockiert. Es sind dafür allerdings größere Handkräfte notwendig. Genau da mangelt es vor allem leichteren Frauen oft, mir auf jeden Fall sehr. Das rächt sich dann auf langen Abfahrten. Im Mittelgebirge ist alles kein Thema. Aber wenn es in den Alpen >1000 Höhenmeter auf anspruchsvollen und steilen Pfaden bergab geht, und "lastfreier Lenker" nicht mehr funktioniert, weil man ständig auf dem Vorderrad rumtanzen muss, merkt man auf einmal jeden noch so kleinen Muskel in den Armen und Händen. Dann ist man einfach froh, wenn man sich nicht auch noch zusätzlich darauf konzentrieren muss, mit Kraft die Bremse festzuklammern. Die Kraftersparnis durch die geringeren Handkräfte auf der Abfahrt ist hier imho deutlich höher zu bewerten als der größere Krafteinsatz, um die 50g schwerere Scheibe den Berg hoch zu schleppen.
> Brems-Gewicht sparen kann man hinten. Die HR-Bremse wird ja vor allem auf steilen Abfahrten nicht ständig ans Limit gefordert, sondern entweder nur mitgeschleift oder wohldosiert angebremst. Daher reicht mir in der Tat am Heck ein 160mm Rotor zusammen mit einer schwachen CC-Bremse für alles, auch für klägliche Manual-Versuche.
> 
> Ergo: ich finde die 203mm Bremsscheibe am VR alles andere als verkehrt und würde sie dort lassen wie geplant. Hinten dafür je nach Wightweenie-Gusto evtl nur 160mm.



Sehr guter Einwand! Ich würde für mich die 200mm gar nicht in Frage stellen, aber bin halt immer von meinen eigenen Maßen beeinflusst. Habe mir da Weightweenie-mäßig vielleicht zu viel reinreden lassen. Wirkt sich denn eine 4Kolbenbremse noch mal deutlich positiv auf die nötigen Handkräfte aus? Hatte vor Jahren mal eine Avid Code gefahren, erinnere mich aber kaum...



endhirn schrieb:


> Bin aus Zufall auf den Thread gestoßen und will nur schnell was zur Revelation los werden.
> Ich bin als Herr mit 67kg ein Leichtgewicht und fahre selbst eine Revelation RCT3 SoloAir. Bei meinem Gewicht und 25% SAG muss ich die Zugstufe komplett offen fahren, damit die Gabel den Federweg wieder einigermaßen schnell freigibt. Oft verringere ich den SAG auch auf 20%, da mir sonst das Verhalten der Gabel einfach zu träge ist.
> Bei den 50kg deiner Freundin ist die Revelation meiner Meinung nach ohne spezielle Anpassung nicht zu gebrauchen.
> Es kann aber auch sein, dass sich die aktuellen Modelle in der Hinsicht besser verhalten (ich fahre ein 2013 Modell).



Auch für diesen Hinweis vielen Dank! Es wäre natürlich sehr unerfreulich für teures Geld eine Gabel zu kaufen, die nachher zwar leichter ist, aber auch nicht besser funktioniert als die vorhanden Modelle. Da wird lieber noch was länger der Markt sondiert. Das Beste was sie hier bisher hatte, ist immernoch die Boxxer Team mit silberner Feder und Motopitkan Tuning.



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Thread! Lese gern mit.
> Was mir noch einfällt, Deine Freundin war wohl mit Ihrem Torque-Panzer eigentlich glücklich, sie schrieb das auch hier irgendwo selbst (Hinterbau-"Fump" ), sprich die Geo bis auf ein zu hohes Oberrohr haben ihr gefallen, Du hattest das noch um den zu flachen Sitzwinkel ergänzt.
> Hier lese ich oft, nimm die und die Gabel, der Lenkwinkel wird steiler, der Radstand kürzer, das Rad agiler. Möchte sie das? Oder hat sie Spaß am Torque gehabt, weil die Geo eher DH-orientiert ist (also was 2010 aktuell war), Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe usw.?
> 
> ...



Ja, absolut, sie möchte eine Maschine, die bergab einfach läuft und Sicherheit vermittelt! Nur eben gerne leichter, niederer und uphilltauglicher als das Torque WENN darunter die Downhillperformance nicht leidet. Deshalb auch die Wahl des Mega, man liest ja allenthalben dass es sich wie ein Mini-DH fährt UND noch ein wenig Uphillpotential hat.
Ich stehe jetzt vor der Schwierigkeit, abzuschätzen welche Einsparungen das Rad bei dem Fahrergewicht verkraftet und welche Änderungen zu sehr in Richtung XC gehen, es fällt mir einfach nach wie vor schwer, die Revelation als eine Gabel zu betrachten, mit der man in den Park fährt. Auch bei 50kg. Außerdem sieht keiner von uns ein, Unsummen für kleinere Verbesserungen auszugeben, die sich v.A. im Uphill niederschlagen.
Wofür mittelfristig sicherlich Geld da ist, sind hochwertige Federelemente und Laufräder, wobei ich hier auch nicht von 1300€ für ne Fox 36 oder 1800€ für Carbonlaufräder spreche. Alles mit Maß und Ziel, wir sind Hobbyfahrer und wollen Spaß haben, wir müssen weder Rennen noch Leichtbauwettbewerbe gewinnen.

Zum Touren hat sie ein Hardtail was sie auch auf jeden Fall behalten möchte, das hat auch ideellen Wert für sie!
Vielleicht habe ich im Laufe des Projekts ein wenig den Fokus aus den Augen verloren. Ja, die Zielgruppe ist klein und leicht, aber das Rad soll nun mal nur irgendwie bergauf aber möglichst gut bergab gehen.

Der Plan sieht nun jedenfalls vor, über das Wochenende einen Fahrbaren Prototypen zusammenzustellen und dann auf dem Trail zu erFAHRen, was gut funktioniert und wo noch Potential steckt.


----------



## scylla (13. März 2015)

Die Revelation kenne ich nicht, allerdings die Sektor, die vom äußeren Aufbau (Casting und Standrohreinheit) ja ähnlich bis identisch mit der Revelation sein sollte. Im direkten Vergleich mit einer Lyrik ist mir die Sektor zu weich. Man gewöhnt sich aber dran, wenn man nichts anderes zwischendrin fährt, fällt einem das nicht mehr auf. Ich bringe allerdings auch gute 10kg mehr auf die Waage bzw. aufs Bike.

Ein vernünftiger Kompromiss wäre meiner Meinung nach die Mattoc oder die Pike. Die liegen ja auch schon beide unter 2kg, also auch schon eine ordentliche Gewichts-Einsparung im Vergleich zu der Marzocchi. Ich denke mal, dass bei mir irgendwann eine Mattoc ans Bike kommt. Die Berichte lesen sich ganz gut. Fahren konnte ich sie aber noch nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (13. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Alles mit Maß und Ziel, wir sind Hobbyfahrer und wollen Spaß haben, wir müssen weder Rennen noch Leichtbauwettbewerbe gewinnen.



Dafür gibt es von mir einen  - völlig korrekt die Einstellung

Baut erstmal Euren "Prototypen" und seht dann weiter, was geht und was nicht.

Dennoch ein paar Worte zur Gabel, respektive Einsatzbereich:

Wovon hier oft gesprochen wird ist der Parkeinsatz. So, wie ich Parks kenne und "erfahren" habe, geht es dort ums Bergabfahren (ach nee  ) und zwar möglichst oft, auf einer Strecke mit geshapten Pisten und zwischendurch mehr oder wenige hoch gebauten Sprüngen. Zum Einsatzbereich erklärt @Jierdan selbst "Wurzelteppiche und evtl. mal Stufen", ok, das gibt es auf Touren auch (ich meine jetzt nicht die Sprünge). Und zwar, meiner Erfahrung nach, deutlich heftiger als in manchem Bikepark. Ich selbst habe bisher Gabelerfahrung: 3 verschiedene Revelation, Lyrik Solo Air, Fox 32, Reba Dual Air. Mir taugt die Revelation am besten bei MEINER Fahrweise und meinem Gewicht (60kg nackisch). Und zwar in der Hornisse, im Mega (da habe ich von Lyrik auf Revelation gewechselt) und auch im Meta. Jetzt bin ich nicht gerade das Fahrtechnikwunder und auch mit Sicherheit kein Massstab. Ich weiss aber, was und wie @lucie fährt und sehe, wie glücklich sie sich mit der Revelation am AC fühlt. Ich will jetzt @Rennbrummsel nicht zu nahe treten (ich kenne sie ja nicht mal) aber ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, die Revelation reicht allemal. Meiner Erfahrung nach, brauchen Gabel, wie z. B. eine Lyrik oder auch eine Mattoc bergab ordentlich Druck um ihre Leistung zu entfalten. Druck, der sich zum  einen über die Geschwindigkeit und zum Anderen über das Fahrergewicht generiert. Das Gewicht fehlt, ob die Geschwindigkeit bergab aufgebaut wird, kann ich nicht sagen, das könnt Ihr besser beurteilen. Im übrigen gibt es immer mal wieder gebrauchte Revelation für ~200€ (muss ja nicht das neueste Modell sein) im Bikemarkt. Die bekommt man für das gleiche Geld auch wieder verkauft - das Risiko der "falschen Investition" minimiert sich dadurch doch erheblich. Die (aktuelle ) Pike würde bestimmt auch gut passen, ist aber, auch als gebrauchte, deutlich teurer als die Rev oder Lyrik.



scylla schrieb:


> Aber wenn es in den Alpen >1000 Höhenmeter auf anspruchsvollen und steilen Pfaden bergab geht, und "lastfreier Lenker" nicht mehr funktioniert, weil man ständig auf dem Vorderrad rumtanzen muss, merkt man auf einmal jeden noch so kleinen Muskel in den Armen und Händen.



OK, unter den Bedingungen gebe ich Dir natürlich recht mit der grossen Scheibe, wusste aber nicht, das es beim Einsatzbereich für dieses Bike darum geht sehr viele Höhenmeter mit Stolperbiken in höchst anspruchsvollem Gelände zu vernichten - wenn, dann ist auch der Antrieb definitiv falsch gewählt  .


----------



## lucie (13. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Zum Touren hat sie ein Hardtail was sie auch auf jeden Fall behalten möchte, das hat auch ideellen Wert für sie!
> Vielleicht habe ich im Laufe des Projekts ein wenig den Fokus aus den Augen verloren. Ja, die Zielgruppe ist klein und leicht, aber das Rad soll nun mal nur irgendwie bergauf aber möglichst gut bergab gehen.



Keine Sorge, das Mega geht nicht nur irgendwie bergauf, es läßt sich selbst mit einer 160er Gabel wie die Lyrik und mit ca. 14,3 Kilo (war mein Aufbaugewicht mit durchschnittlich leichten/schweren Anbauteilen) sehr gut und entspannt bergauf treten. Bergab ist es eh eine Macht, auch mit "leichteren" Anbauteilen. 

Ein leichter Enduroaufbau hat nix mit XC zu tun!

Du hast schon recht, alles nach und nach.


----------



## Jierdan (13. März 2015)

So, für die Nacht noch drei Bildchen.

Eine positive Überraschung:



Der Steuersatz ist erfreulicherweise schon da und ich finde ihn angenehm leicht : )

Dann eine Überraschung die keine ist. Der zweite Mountain King war deutlich schwerer als angegeben, aber wer die Gewichtsdatenbank studiert, wird feststellen, dass das eher Normalität als Ausnahme ist : (




Beim Vorderrad war ich etwas in Eile, deshalb habe ich drauf verzichtet, die 203er Scheibe abzumachen:

dürfte also auf ziemlich genau 1000g rauslaufen, wenn man das Gewicht von Scheibe und Schrauben abzieht:





Ja, da ist mit dem Funworks noch Potential. Aber erst mal wird aufgebaut.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (14. März 2015)

Hallo Jierdan und die anwesenden Mädels,
ich habe eine ähnliches Vorhaben wie du. Ich hätte eine Frage zu den Federelementen für leichte Fahrerinnen. Möchte dir dein Aufbauthema nicht zerquatschen - wenn es nicht passt, frag ich mal bei "Frauen beraten Männer". 
*Funktionieren gängige (Luft-)Federelemente bei 55 kg genauso, wie bei normalgewichtigen Fahrern mit ca. 80 kg? Oder muss man in jedem Fall ein Tuning/Olwechsel einplanen oder kommen nur bestimmte Modelle in Frage?*

Ich suche schon länger so ein bisschen nach einem neuen Bike für meine Freundin. Es läuft bisschen zäh und sie kann sich auch nicht entscheiden.
Es soll jedenfalls etwas ca. 160 mm Federweg sein, flachem Lenkwinkel, tiefem Tretlager und am liebsten 26" Laufrädern (26" wird langsam knapp; hätten wir mal letzes Jahr einen Restposten geschossen...). Einsatz: Rumpeltouren und Bikepark. Sie fährt immer langsam, vorsichtig und springt nicht. Deshalb kann es auch leichter, als für die Federwegsklasse üblich, sein. 
Hätte ein Komplettbike genommen, wo wenigstens Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel schon mal zusammen passen und anschließend den Rest noch bisschen verändert. Aber wenn übliche Standardfederelemente (zB Pike & Monarch) bei Mädels nicht richtig funktionieren, kann ich auch gleich alles einzeln kaufen und muss mich vorher schlau machen, was funktioniert.
Danke!


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2015)

Schwieriges Thema,

sicherlich funktinoieren die normalen Federelemente auch, nur mit Tuning eben besser 

Ich selbst habe eine positive und eine negative Erfahrung gemacht.

Der Dämpfer (Rock Shox Monarc RT3 HV) im Mega ist fur mich (60kg, langsamer, vorsichtiger Fahrer) abgestimmt und ich freue mich jedesmal, wenn ich merke wie sauber der anspricht, trotzdem  nicht wegsackt, also so funktioniert, wie ICH mir das vorstelle. Das muss aber wiederum nicht heissen, das jmd. anders das genauso empfindet, genauso begeistert ist.

Die Lyrik, die im Mega war, war ebenso getunt. Mit der kam ich überhaupt nicht zurecht, jetzt fahr ich eine Revelation (nicht getunt) und bin sehr zufrieden. Für mich mit MEINER Fahrweise war die Lyrik (eine Top Gabel und eigentlich die passendere für ein Bike wie das Nukeproof) einfach - ich sag immer - "zuviel Gabel". Ich konnte einfach nicht den nötigen Druck, den sie braucht um gut zu funktionieren, aufbauen.

Das trifft aber wiederum nur auf mich zu, ich kenne Andere, die mit getunten Elementen genauso klarkommen, wie mit ungetunten. Ich denke nicht, dass das allgemein gültig ist. Für mich macht es nur keinen Sinn mehr Teile zu nehmen, die für mich völlig oversized sind (sprich bspw. eine "DownhillBallerGabel"  ) - da kann ich dann dran rumtunen wie ich will, ich bring sie einfach nicht zum funktionieren. Die Erfahrung habe ich mit der Lyrik gemacht, die ist für mich gültig - das gilt nicht für Andere.

Wenn Du jetzt eine Empfehlung für Federelemente für Leichtgewichte haben willst, kann ich Dir nicht direkt helfen. Bisher bin ich Foxelemente (die kommen mir nicht mehr ans Rad) und RockShox (da bin ich sehr zufrieden) gefahren. Viele sagen, das die Manitou Gabeln gut bei geringem Fahrergewicht funktionieren - die kenne ich nicht, kann daher dazu nichts sagen. Ich fürchte, da hilft nur ausprobieren 

Als Fazit würde ich mal sagen, wenn Du "normal gut" mit Blick auf das Fahrergewicht aufbaust, kannst Du nix verkehrt machen (besser normale Federelemente, als gar keine  ), tunen kann man dann immer noch. Zu mal Tuning erst dann Sinn macht, wenn man beurteilen kann, was einen stört/was man verbessern könnte - und um dahin zu kommen, hilft eben nur: fahren und erfahren


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2015)

Hey @Jierdan , wie war die Probefahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (15. März 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> [...]
> *Funktionieren gängige (Luft-)Federelemente bei 55 kg genauso, wie bei normalgewichtigen Fahrern mit ca. 80 kg? Oder muss man in jedem Fall ein Tuning/Olwechsel einplanen oder kommen nur bestimmte Modelle in Frage?*
> [...]



Passt hier finde ich sehr gut rein! Die Federungsfrage ist in meinen Augen eine sehr Entscheidende hier : )



Martina H. schrieb:


> Hey @Jierdan , wie war die Probefahrt?



Da geh ich nachher drauf ein, evtl. schreibt sie nachher auch noch selbst ihre Eindrücke auf, fänd ich jedenfalls schön : )

Erst mal gehts aber noch mit den Teilen weiter. Da ich den Aufbau jetzt doch stark beschleunigen musste, um das Rad bis gestern fertig zu kriegen, wird die Genauigkeit leider etwas nachlassen müssen : (

Um jedenfalls zu diesem Zwischenstand zu kommen




kam außer dem Rad und dem Steuersatz auf der letzten Seite noch ein vernünftig leichter 40mm-Vorbau von Ritchey  (auch wenn er mit 125g beworben wurde)





und die dicke italienische "Mamma-"zocchi dazu. Wie gesagt handelt es sich um eine Marzocchi All Mountain mit ETA und TST2.


----------



## Zonerider (15. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> und die dicke italienische "Mamma-"zocchi dazu. Wie gesagt handelt es sich um eine Marzocchi All Mountain mit ETA und TST2.



Verkaufe eine 1800g RockShox Sektor TK. Hat 130mm Federweg, ob auf 150mm travelbar ist, weiß ich nicht. Meld dich bei Interesse.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Passt hier finde ich sehr gut rein! Die Federungsfrage ist in meinen Augen eine sehr Entscheidende hier : )


Martinas Beitrag hat mir schon sehr weitergeholfen. Danke dir! Ich tendiere jetzt zu weniger Federweg (~150, max. 160), weil sie langsam fährt. Wichtiger für Sicherheit und Spaß sind vermutlich flacher Lenkwinkel (jetzt 70°  ), tiefes Tretlager und geringes Gesamtgewicht.
Revelation und irgend ein Monach sollten deshalb passen. Obwohl eine Freundin (auch Anfängerin) bei der Revalation DPA immer nur 50% Federweg ausnutzen kann...!? Aber die ist bestimmt total verstellt.




Jierdan schrieb:


> Um jedenfalls zu diesem Zwischenstand zu kommen


Ein Vorderrad ohne Speichen und mit Slick-Reifen???


----------



## Jierdan (15. März 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ein Vorderrad ohne Speichen und mit Slick-Reifen???


Das ist ein _Magic _Mary, der grippt auch ohne Profil und die dämonischen Kräfte der Demon-Nabe halten die Felge auch ohne Speichen 

näh, Quark, ich hab da wenig Licht in dem Raum, nachts erst recht, deshalb muss ich immer Langzeitbelichtungen machen-  und da drehte sich das Rad wohl noch


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Obwohl eine Freundin (auch Anfängerin) bei der Revalation DPA immer nur 50% Federweg ausnutzen kann...!? Aber die ist bestimmt total verstellt.



Also, wenn die Freundin langsam und vorsichtig unterwegs ist und dann den Federweg voll ausnutzt, ist die Gabel mit Sicherheit nicht richtig eingestellt 



Jierdan schrieb:


> Da geh ich nachher drauf ein, evtl. schreibt sie nachher auch noch selbst ihre Eindrücke auf, fänd ich jedenfalls schön : )



... neugierig ich bin


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. März 2015)

Ich bilde mir ja ein


Martina H. schrieb:


> Also, wenn die Freundin langsam und vorsichtig unterwegs ist und dann den Federweg voll ausnutzt, ist die Gabel mit Sicherheit nicht richtig eingestellt


Na ich bilde mir ein, dass man eine Gabel bei vorsichtiger Fahrweise mit weniger Druckstufe und wenig Endprogression fahren könnte, damit sie langsam abgerollt 40 cm Stufen geschmeidig wegflubbert und auch da mal Federweg frei gibt. So richtig wird das nix, weil der Einstellbereich der Dämpfung das nicht hergibt. Bei schnellerer Fahrweise würde sie mit so einer Einstellung ständig durchschlagen. Ich seh es im Freundeskreis an den Standrohren der Gabeln bei den Mädchenrädern: die untersten 2-3 cm sauber und die restlichen 14 cm mit Wochen altem Staub. Das ist suboptimal und sie könnten fast Starrgabel fahren. Aber mehr als SAG einstellen und Druckstufe offen geht wohl nicht.


----------



## lucie (16. März 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Verkaufe eine 1800g RockShox Sektor TK. Hat 130mm Federweg, ob auf 150mm travelbar ist, weiß ich nicht. Meld dich bei Interesse.



Wenn sie nicht auf 150mm travelbar ist, taugt sie mit 130 nicht am Mega!


----------



## Jierdan (16. März 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... neugierig ich bin



Ich auch 



Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Na ich bilde mir ein, dass man eine Gabel bei vorsichtiger Fahrweise mit weniger Druckstufe und wenig Endprogression fahren könnte, damit sie langsam abgerollt 40 cm Stufen geschmeidig wegflubbert und auch da mal Federweg frei gibt. So richtig wird das nix, weil der Einstellbereich der Dämpfung das nicht hergibt. Bei schnellerer Fahrweise würde sie mit so einer Einstellung ständig durchschlagen. Ich seh es im Freundeskreis an den Standrohren der Gabeln bei den Mädchenrädern: die untersten 2-3 cm sauber und die restlichen 14 cm mit Wochen altem Staub. Das ist suboptimal und sie könnten fast Starrgabel fahren. Aber mehr als SAG einstellen und Druckstufe offen geht wohl nicht.



40cm-Stufen langsam wegflubbern? Da hätt ich a) Bedenken wegen des Tretlagers und b) will ich da gar nicht so viel Federweg ausnutzen bei sowas, da sonst der Schwerpunkt sehr tief kommt. Ich will jetzt noch nicht auf @Rennbrummsel s Bericht vorgreifen, aber die Zocchi macht bei zügiger Fahrweise und bei 50kg etwas in der Art ohne Probleme weg:









lucie schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht auf 150mm travelbar ist, taugt sie mit 130 nicht am Mega!



So siehts aus. Muss nicht exakt 150mm, aber wenn, dann mehr FW und nicht weniger, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## scylla (16. März 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Na ich bilde mir ein, dass man eine Gabel bei vorsichtiger Fahrweise mit weniger Druckstufe und wenig Endprogression fahren könnte, damit sie langsam abgerollt 40 cm Stufen geschmeidig wegflubbert und auch da mal Federweg frei gibt.



Aber was soll dann passieren, wenn die Fahrerin die 40cm Stufe mal vergeigt/nicht rechtzeitig sieht, und full speed ahead drüber donnert? Gabel haut widerstandslos durch und Fahrerin geht vor lauter Schreck segeln?
Ich würde meine Federelemente niemals so einstellen, dass sie bei sanfter, langsamer oder vorsichtiger Fahrweise den Federweg voll ausnutzen. Irgendwann passiert immer was, wofür man gerne ein paar Reserven hätte, auch wenn man es gar nicht geplant hat. Allgemein versteh ich den Drang nicht, den Federweg ständig und jederzeit "auszunutzen". Eine Gabel gehört so eingestellt, dass sie sich in jeder Situation gut anfühlt. Das kann sie auch, wenn sie auf der sanften Feierabendrunde nur die Hälfte des Federwegs nutzt. Eigentlich kommt es mehr darauf an, wie sanft harte Schläge weggenommen werden, als darauf, wieviel cm die Standrohre eintauchen. 

Sowas wie die Treppe auf dem Bild von Jierdan sollte eigentlich jede Gabel "wegfedern" können, ansonsten würde ich sie als untauglich einstufen. Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass sie dabei voll durch den Federweg geht, sondern dass sie die Kanten sanft wegnimmt so dass beim Fahrer zwar noch ein Schaukeln aber keine harten Schläge ankommen. Auch dafür reicht die Nutzung von ein paar wenigen cm gut abgestimmten Federwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. März 2015)

PS: die Sektor SoloAir sollte mittels Spacern von 130 mm bis 150 mm travelbar sein. Man muss dazu allerdings die Gabel öffnen und die Lufteinheit ausbauen. Den gewünschten Federweg kann man durch Rausnehmen oder Einsetzen von Plastikspacern auf dem Airshaft einstellen. Bei 130mm sollten zwei 1cm hohe Spacer verbaut sein. Nimmt man selbige raus, erhöht sich der Federweg um 2x1 cm auf 150 mm.
Der Umbau ist kein Hexenwerk, man braucht aber schon minimales handwerkliches Verständnis dazu. Außerdem sollte man möglichst sauber arbeiten, Dreck macht sich nicht gut an einer luftdichten Federeinheit. Wer es sich nicht zutraut, sollte evtl doch gleich eine Gabel mit dem "passenden" Federweg kaufen. Bebilderte Anleitungen gibt's Tech Manual von Sram, zu finden auf der Sram-Homepage.


----------



## Jierdan (16. März 2015)

Viel fehlt jetzt ja nicht mehr an Teilen. Ganz essentiell um weiterzumachen war jedenfalls ein Lenker. Wir haben uns gemeinsam für die schmalere Variante entschieden, 720mm reichen fürs erste auf jeden Fall:





Ich finde die Decals jetzt nicht so hübsch, vielleicht kriegt man die mit Aceton weg? Ansonsten würde ich mich demnächst mal nach einem 720er lowRiser mit etwas mehr Backsweep umsehen, damit sie im Einsatz einen Vergleich ziehen kann. Sixpack Leader SL, evtl.

Alternativ wäre noch dieser für 780mm recht leichte Sixpack Driver auf Lager gewesen




Von den Shimano-Bremsen und der X9-Schaltung hab ich jetzt leider keine Einzelnen Bilder mehr, dafür hat Freitag nacht die Zeit nicht mehr gereicht, aber ich glaube, die Teile sind hinreichend bekannt, da dokumentiere ich dann lieber nach, wenn sich was ändert.

Interessanter finde ich eher noch die Griffe: Odi Yeti Grips. Ich finde, dass sie sich auch ohne Handschuhe sehr angenehm greifen und das Gewicht auf alle Fälle wert sind.





So sah es dann Freitag kurz nach 23 Uhr dann das vorläufige Endergebnis aus, mit dem es dann Samstag auf Tour ging:




Angesichts dessen, dass es schnell gehen musste (Freunde von uns hatten angefragt, ob wir Samstag kurzfristig Lust auf ne Tour am Schmiechtal hätten), bin ich zufrieden. Übrig bleiben aber folgende ToDos:

- Kette kürzen
- Bremsleitungen kürzen (das hat ziemlich gekostet, bis die am Lenker mal halbwegs ordentlich verlegt waren ; ) )
- den provisorischen Kettenstrebenschutz durch eine vernünftige und ordentliche Lösung ersetzen
- MarshGuard anbringen
- leichte 165mm-Kurbel auftreiben und montieren
- FunWorks-LRS herrichten
- Tubeless evaluieren
- alternative Federgabeln antesten und dann anschaffen. Es dürfte schwierig werden, ein optisch stimmigeres Modell zu finden ; )


----------



## scylla (16. März 2015)

Kettenstrebenschutz: irgendein billiges schwarzes Kork-Rennrad-Lenkerband. Leicht, unauffällig und geräuscharm.
Tubeless: lohnt sich, machen!
optisch stimmige Federgabel: entlabelte schwarze Pike? 

Die Decals am Lenker sehen aus, als wären sie lackiert. Das sollte mit Aceton weggehen.


----------



## nollak (16. März 2015)

Tubeless würd mich ja persönlich interessieren wie gut das mit den Contis klappt, hab bisher immer nur abschreckendes gelesen und es daher gelassen.

Lenker sollte wirklich mit Aceton abgehen. Mache ich bei fast allen Lenkern. Sieht meist optisch stimmiger aus.


----------



## Jierdan (16. März 2015)

nollak schrieb:


> Tubeless würd mich ja persönlich interessieren wie gut das mit den Contis klappt, hab bisher immer nur abschreckendes gelesen und es daher gelassen.
> 
> Lenker sollte wirklich mit Aceton abgehen. Mache ich bei fast allen Lenkern. Sieht meist optisch stimmiger aus.


Racesports kriegt man wohl kaum dicht, aber mit protections geht das wohl ganz gut, was ich bisher gelesen habe.


----------



## nollak (16. März 2015)

Joa hab momentan RaceSports drauf, hatte jetzt aber schon mehrfach den Gedanken die Protection und die Conti Milch mal zu testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (16. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Eine Gabel gehört so eingestellt, dass sie sich in jeder Situation gut anfühlt. Das kann sie auch, wenn sie auf der sanften Feierabendrunde nur die Hälfte des Federwegs nutzt. Eigentlich kommt es mehr darauf an, wie sanft harte Schläge weggenommen werden, als darauf, wieviel cm die Standrohre eintauchen.
> ...



Da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht, nur darfst Du eines nicht vergessen, Du fährst sehr oft und sehr gut technisches Gelände, für etliche Fahrer/innen sind 40 cm Stufen (also DIN A 4 hochkant plus 10 cm ) nicht der Alltag und somit gilt auch diese Aussage, wobei das nicht nur bei Mädchenrädern anzutreffen ist:


Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> ... Ich seh es im Freundeskreis an den Standrohren der Gabeln bei den Mädchenrädern: die untersten 2-3 cm sauber und die restlichen 14 cm mit Wochen altem Staub...



Mein Endurolehrer (die Enduros mit Motor ) Bert von Zitzewitz sagte immer:  
"Einmal pro Ausfahrt darf der Federweg schon an seine Grenzen kommen."
Ich fahre auf den Haustrails die Federung etwas weicher (weniger Luft) als auf den Trails in den Alpen, wo mich mehr steinige Stufen erwarten.

Aber wieder zurück zum Aufbau und bin gespannt auf Rennbrummsels Bericht


----------



## Rennbrummsel (16. März 2015)

Am Samstag ging es auf die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Mega:



Leider war es wettertechnisch ein eher trüber Tag und doch deutlich kühler als gedacht, was aber erst am Ziel richtig deutlich wurde. Wir waren zwar bei 4° losgefahren, hatten aber gehofft, dass es noch wärmer werden würde. Aber was soll's. Die Bikes wurden gesattelt und los ging's. Erst einmal den Berg rauf, um dann einen kleinen, feinen schmalen Trail mit Treppen mitzunehmen. Da gibts leider keine Bilder, aber die Federung schluckte das gut weg und es machte riesigen Spaß! Anschließend ging es walrossschnaufenderweise ; ) die Bikes schiebend einen Trail auf der anderen Seite des Tals wieder rauf, da wir keinen richtigen fahrbaren Weg wussten. Die Jungs hatten den Trailausstieg gefunden und erinnerten sich, dass das gut war, also nahmen wir das auf uns. Nur die Navigationsgeräte waren hier nicht sehr hilfreich, sonst hätte man ja auch den Fahrweg fahren können... Ich lobe mir ja noch die guten alten ausklappbaren Karten mit Höhenlinien, die auch noch dann funktionieren, wenn das Navi eben nicht mehr kann  Endlich auf besagter Forststraße angekommen, ging es dann wieder im Sattel weiter den Berg hinauf. Zwischendurch gab's Baumstämme als willkommene  Sitzgelegenheit und als Snack noch Lebkuchen, die im Schlussverkauf für ein Schnäppchen zu haben gewesen waren.





Gestärkt wurden dann die letzten Meter unter die Räder genommen. Die anschließenden beiden Trails machten die Anstrengungen dann wieder wett. Schmal, flowig aber auch hin und wieder mit ein paar Spitzkehren versehen wurde auch der zuvor aufwärts geschobene Teil runtergefahren. Das machte doch deutlich mehr Spaß, als in die andere Richtung.

Unsere Kondition war danach aber allgemein nicht mehr die Größte und so ging es auf der anderen Seite des Tals wieder in Richtung Auto – bergauf, schnauf, bäh. Die Oberschenkel brannten und ich war fix und fertig. Zwischendurch habe ich mir echt den 4-Rad-Antrieb unseres Begleithundes gewünscht. Man konnte oft in ihren Augen lesen, was sie dachte: „Geht das nicht schneller Leute, Mann, seid ihr lahm!“.





Hier hätte ich ja zwischendurch gerne noch einen kleineren Gang gehabt, aber das kann auch an meiner nach dem Winter noch nicht so sehr vorhandenen Kondition liegen. Beim Bergauffahren hatte ich außerdem zwischendurch leider auch das Problem, dass meine Kette bei einem bestimmten Gang immer wieder mal nicht richtig greifen wollte,  da müssen wir nochmal schauen ob die Kassette oder Kette noch was taugen.
Wieder am Auto angekommen, habe ich festgestellt, dass ich super zufrieden mit dem Bike bin und bin froh bin, es gegen das Torque getauscht zu haben.





An der Kondition muss halt noch gearbeitet werden  Anschließend kehrten wir durchgefroren noch ein und stärkten uns mit heißem Kaffee, heißer Schoki und einem anständigen Schnitzel mit Pommes und Salat. Das tat soooooo gut. Lieb wie er ist, übernahm mein Freund auch die Rückfahrt mit dem Auto, sodass ich mich gemütlich im Beifahrersitz zurücklehnen konnte.


----------



## Martina H. (16. März 2015)

Rennbrummsel schrieb:


> dass ich super zufrieden mit dem Bike bin und bin froh bin, es gegen das Torque getauscht zu haben



... könntest Du evtl. noch ein bisschen mehr auf die Unterschiede Torque/Mega eingehen? Bzw. schreiben, was Dir am Mega besser gefällt/Du froh bist, es getauscht zu haben?


----------



## HiFi XS (16. März 2015)

Rennbrummsel schrieb:


> Am Samstag ging es auf die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Mega:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glückwünsch! Dann hat sich die ganze Arbeit gelohnt!


----------



## Zonerider (17. März 2015)

Das Morewood mit dem Air Dämpfer, welches Modell, Rahmengröße und Mann/Frau?


----------



## Jierdan (17. März 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Das Morewood mit dem Air Dämpfer, welches Modell, Rahmengröße und Mann/Frau?



Das ist ein 2012er Zama in L mit abgesenkter Gabel. was meinst du mit Mann/Frau? Es wird von mir als 186cm-Kerl gefahren und ist für mich die Definition eines Do-It-All-Biks : ) Und anders als in diesem Thread zuvor noch behauptet fahren sich längere Sattelstützenauszüge für mich doch nicht so übel^^


----------



## MarkusL (17. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> So sah es dann Freitag kurz nach 23 Uhr dann das vorläufige Endergebnis aus, mit dem es dann Samstag auf Tour ging:


Bin gerade über diese Aufbau-Story gestolpert und habe sie einmal komplett überflogen.
Eine Frage bleibt offen: Was hat jetzt dieser schwere Brummer mit der Thread-Titel ("zierliche Mädels") zu tun?


----------



## Jierdan (17. März 2015)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Bin gerade über diese Aufbau-Story gestolpert und habe sie einmal komplett überflogen.
> Eine Frage bleibt offen: Was hat jetzt dieser schwere Brummer mit der Thread-Titel ("zierliche Mädels") zu tun?



In erster Linie die Größe und die Funktion der Federelemente. Mit 13.9kg ist der Aufbau-Prototyp übrigens trotz schwererer als veranschlagter Teile noch im Zielraum gelandet.


----------



## MarkusL (17. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> In erster Linie die Größe und die Funktion der Federelemente. Mit 13.9kg ist der Aufbau-Prototyp übrigens trotz schwererer als veranschlagter Teile noch im Zielraum gelandet.


Der Zielraum ist schon falsch gewählt.


----------



## Jierdan (17. März 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du das zu beurteilen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (17. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du das zu beurteilen hast.


Ich habe es nicht zu beurteilen, ich kann es aber.


----------



## Jierdan (17. März 2015)

Dann fühl dich frei, auszuführen was du anders machen würdest/gemacht hättest.


----------



## Zonerider (17. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Das ist ein 2012er Zama in L mit abgesenkter Gabel. was meinst du mit Mann/Frau? Es wird von mir als 186cm-Kerl gefahren



Genau das möchte ich wissen, danke.


----------

